
Tesla employees fear unsafe conditions at factory, call it modern-day sweatshop - ping_pong
https://electrek.co/2020/05/21/tesla-employees-fear-unsafe-conditions-at-factory-call-it-modern-day-sweatshop/
======
russellbeattie
Musk doesn't respect his customers. He wants to take the red pill and ramp up
production immediately while threatening to move out of California? Not much I
can do about it, but that Model 3 I was on the waiting list for is no longer
an option for me. There's a couple other cars on the market that will work
just as fine.

Musk isn't stupid. He knows people like me will react this way, he just thinks
there's enough red state buyers to offset the loss. Good luck to him.

